# Lea's Journal



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

:yes:I was thinking today that maybe one of the "back ups" might be interested in monitoring her journey. I know that when I have done a few transports the coordinator has everyone call in at the hand offs and posts what is going on. As I know ACC is pretty tied up in this journey, so I was I thinking maybe one of the others on standby might be interested in doing this. I remember everyone hanging out waiting to hear from Rick regarding Cosmo's progress. It was alot of fun. Just an idea. Any volunteers? I do know there will be alot of anxious "godparents" waiting to hear the progression.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think that is a great idea. Kind of a mission control for the transport. I suppose all it would take would be one person with the list of cell numbers that Jenna should have compiled by now. I know I have no prob with Jenna giving mine to that person. It should make for some really great weekend GRF time.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great idea. I hope someone can do this so once I get back I can get updates.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

As I said before, makes for great reading as we anxiously wait for the end result and I do remember waiting for the Gibbs updates as Cosmo was getting to Seattle. We were all on line and holding our breathes. There were a huge number of members on line that night. All it takes is for the transporters to call in to one designated person and give an update. Who wants to volunteer?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, and I don't mind doing it!!! My idea is each person tells his or her story and shares photos of his or her part of the journey, then we put it all together on a site or one thread. Any ideas are most appreciated. This is something we won't forget!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I will take all the photos and the story of how I came to find her and put it on a site. Just give us some time to do a little shmoozing first :O)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes, and I don't mind doing it!!! My idea is each person tells his or her story and shares photos of his or her part of the journey, then we put it all together on a site or one thread. Any ideas are most appreciated. This is something we won't forget!!


I kinda picture a few different threads "Where are they now?" , "Meet up pictures", and maybe a transporters thread with info on traveling conditions, ETA's, how Lea is handling the travels ...etc.

Jenna, I'm sure you will be keeping us up to date once you return but I thinkHali's Mom was looking for the #2 person to call to make sure the journey was well documented from the begining. Might even be fun if it was Betty if she didn't mind being pestered with phone calls all weekend <(Great Idea!!!!!!!!  {gawd I amaze myself}


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

hahaha I think that's good too... maybe give Betty something to do contain her excitement! 

Great speaking to you... "Who's askin?"


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I should be home all weekend. Unless I am running downstairs to throw wood in the furnace, or popping out for five minutes to the store.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Carraig said:


> I will take all the photos and the story of how I came to find her and put it on a site. Just give us some time to do a little shmoozing first :O)


I just posted my idea that you be called from every transfer as well as ACC (Jenna) so both ends of the journey would get to talk to the peeps involved. If you got your cell out to the final list I'm sure they would love to talk to you and then you could post here during the transport to keep everyone here informed. 

Whadya think???


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure, I'm up for that. Best to use my house phone though as I will likely be slaving away on the computer anyway and it's right here on my desk. I have a bad habit of putting my cell down and not being able to find it.


----------

